# МРТ после установки кейджа



## Ирина в (21 Июл 2020)

Можно ли делать мрт поясничного отдела при наличии кейджа solid в шейном отделе?


----------



## FlyLady (22 Июл 2020)

Можно. 
А почему нет?


----------

